# Newbee question about a process



## itsthepooltableman (Feb 26, 2010)

Attached is a link to a thread about modifying wood liners on a pool table rail. Is there an easier way to do this? perhaps using a bandsaw? Is a bandsaw more accurate than a skill saw as used here? Basically you need to add wood to the existing rail and then cut it again with the correct bevels. Somehow it seems like you should be able to add on only one piece. Just curious how you guys would do it.

thanks
http://forums.azbilliards.com/showthread.php?t=173492


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a great site*

Without knowing the exact dimensions of the pieces and the angles, it's difficult to recommend a process. The "tooling" discussed is never revealed as far as I could tell after reading 3 pages of post, but those guys are the experts and I'm sure they have figured out all the technicalities of the the rail restoration. They may be using a hand held router against a guide or router table or shaper set up. Who knows? There are a lot of precise angles and dimensions for the rails, nothing that couldn't be set up, but since it's a removal/replacement operation seems to me that specific jigs and guides would be required and probably not best done on a bandsaw, posssibly a table saw, but my guess is a shaper or router table. JMO :blink: bill
BTW it's also possible that he uses the slate top as a reference to work from...I donno?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm with woodnthings. i read the article and the name of the "tooling" was never revealed. I would say a shaper could be used or even a table saw with the proper setup . I would stay away from using a skil saw or a bandsaw because accuracy of cut would be difficult to obtain.


----------

